# Bridgeport Kingpin - Triple Hopped, Double Red Ale



## maldridge (13/11/12)

Hey everyone, after trying the Feral Hop Hog a while back, I've been on he hunt to find a similarly awesome IPA.

....And I've found it.

It's actually a triple hopped, double red ale. 

http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/bridgeport-ki...red-ale/136083/



> KINGPIN is a full-flavored, red-colored ale that uses a rarely-grown Willamette Valley Hop varietal known as Liberty Hops from fourth generation hop farmer John Annen of Annen Bros. Farm in Silverton, Oregon. Jeff and his team of brewers also used rye and caramel malt leading to a unique flavor profile; triple-hopped for bitter aroma and a unique dry-hopped character.



Available at Slowbeer and I've also seen it at a few bars/pubs, namely Cookie (bottle), and The Great Northern (bottle/on tap - what doesnt this pub have?) This is in Melbourne mind you.

http://www.slowbeer.com.au/?wpsc-product=b...-double-red-ale

My recommendation is to get out there and try it! It's MUCH better on tap, just like Hop Hog, but still great from the bottle.

Anybody tried it?


----------



## joshuahardie (14/11/12)

I have one sitting in my fridge that i got at warners at the bay.

I am looking forward to it, after that review.


----------



## Snowdog (14/11/12)

Good ol Bridgeport from Portland Oregon ... ... my 2nd ever micro brew in '82!, No, 3rd. 2nd was Grant's.

Anyway, Kingpin is a ripper! It mellows with age but is still good! Enjoy!


----------



## katzke (15/11/12)

Kingpin is a good heavy red.

If you want an IPA go for Hop Czar.

I hate IPA's and am kind of disappointed you would consider Kingpin as one. I realize there are differences in taste from what we on the US west coast think of as an everyday IPA. Just can not think of Kingpin as any kind of IPA.

By the way, I hate to think of what you pay for Kingpin down there. I only buy it when it is on sale or nothing else looks good.


----------



## maldridge (15/11/12)

As I mentioned in my post, I realise it's technically not an IPA, rather a double red ale. Extremely close to an ipa however IMO.

Cost in melb for a 6 pack at slow beer (the link I posted) is $26 a six pack. It also goes for $13.5 a pint at the great northern.


----------



## Snowdog (31/12/12)

All things considered, $26/6 isn't too bad.


----------



## katzke (1/1/13)

Snowdog said:


> All things considered, $26/6 isn't too bad.



Only 3 times what we pay for it here.


----------



## yum beer (1/1/13)

katzke said:


> Only 3 times what we pay for it here.



Yes thats true but we aren't 16 trillion dollars in the arse either.


----------



## mwd (1/1/13)

katzke said:


> Only 3 times what we pay for it here.



:icon_offtopic: Beer is grossly overpriced in Australia including domestic produce. Beer Drinkers and Miners keeping the country viable.


----------



## razz (4/1/14)

$20 for a sixpack at Dan Murphy's today. Also stocks of the IIPA.


----------



## Snowdog (12/1/14)

katzke said:


> Only 3 times what we pay for it here.


Three times less? Yeah, about right. I got it in Seattle awhile back for $7.49 +10% tax ($8.25 USD).


----------

